# Nichia GS, Cree, JELED, SBL 5mm LED shootout



## JohnR66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a comparison of some common 5mm white LEDs (SBL=superbrightleds.com).

First a special thanks to members Sgt. LED for sending me a couple Cree 24cd white LEDs and to PCC for some JELEDs. The first shot is with white plexi touching the domes of the LEDs so I could photograph the LEDs before the light has a chance to scatter. It shows the relative brightness better since beam angles may not be the same. The camera is more sensitive to brightness variation than eyes. Note that fade tests are not performed here. That is from another test.

SBL: Bluish white color and 3rd in brightness. Tint shift and dimmed a bit in fade test.

Cree: Nice white tint, but not super bright. 4th place in brightness. Not fade tested yet. I noticed the die cup is the same as the SBL. It has a fine diamond pattern stamping on one side. Perhaps SBLs gets their LEDs from Cree?

Nichia: Whoa is this LED bright! Head and shoulders above the others. The wall bounce shows it has a oblong bluish center and warmer corona. Not fade tested but others seem to consider it reliable.

JELED:2nd brightest LED here. Has blue center in wall bounce shot. WB shot shows that it is a bit more of a thrower than the GS. Faded in my 30ma 192hr test.

I was hoping for better from Cree. If it stands up in the fade test, it is a good LED because they aren't too expensive. The Nichia GS can't be beat in brightness. I'd like to do my own fade test on them if some kind member could spare a couple.

Through white plexi 






Wall bounce shots


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 7, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm.... bummer.... I thought the cree would have been brighter


----------



## metlarules (Mar 8, 2009)

Were you running the Cree at 30ma like in the fade test?


----------



## JohnR66 (Mar 8, 2009)

metlarules said:


> Were you running the Cree at 30ma like in the fade test?


 
These beamshots were at 20ma.


----------



## JohnR66 (Mar 8, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> mmmmmmmmm.... bummer.... I thought the cree would have been brighter


 
I like the Cree's tint and fairly tight beam that is even in tint. The LOV, SBL and JELED visually are about the same brightness range. If the Cree does not fade (currently under test) I'd recommed them because the JELED and SBL did fade.

The Crees seem to be the same as the SBL LED which faded, so I'm not getting excited yet.

The GS is the force to be reckoned with. It however, has availability and price issues. I hear of people paying $3 for them. I can get XR-E power LED for around $5. It is not a viable option for me.

Note: The Energizer 2AAA penlight has the Nichia GS in it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, thank you for your effort! :thumbsup:

Looking forward to the fade test.


----------

